# another way to get a taper



## wharris1 (May 3, 2020)

these are available commercially, but also made a good project
if you don't have a taper attachment and don't want to adjust your tailstock these work well


----------



## YYCHM (May 3, 2020)

They do work well.  I made some MT2 taper dead centers and drill bit holders (collets?) using mine.


----------

